# Sentra Bellhousing Swap ?



## Darkroom1428 (May 7, 2004)

Is the auto transmission bellhousing on a 2002 2.5L Altima interchangeable with a 2000 1.8L Sentra Auto Transmission?

The story is i bought a wrecked 2002 Altima with a qr25de motor but the transmission was cracked. the bellhousing on tran did survive though.
I found a 2000 sentra at a good price and it has a 1.8L auto inside. so i'm wanting to drop the qr25de into it.
but need tranny
Thanks for the info


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nope, it's not.


----------



## Darkroom1428 (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info.

Would you happen to know if Nissan has codes or names for there transmission. Like how gm has the Isuzu, Getrag and Muncie. And if they do what is the code on the 1.8 and QR25DE auto transmission.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.car-part.com if you're looking for a tranny.

You'll need a lot more stuff to fit the QR into a 2000 sentra. Crossmember, motor mounts, ECU, wiring harness, radiator, etc.

I can check the FSM later tonite to get the tranny code for you.


----------



## Darkroom1428 (May 7, 2004)

Thanks

I checked car-part.com already and i'm just wanting to start on the swap once i get the 2000 Sentra.

I already have the 2002 altima as a donor car with wiring harness, ecu and motor mounts. and if i need to fab up anything i got a welder. i was going to just weld up the aluminum crack on the other tranny but i say how easy it would be on just swapping out bellhousing if they did fit.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I honestly don't think the Altima ECU and wiring harness will work in the sentra............


----------



## Darkroom1428 (May 7, 2004)

I was also thinking the same thing but i don't mind swapping out the motors. Should be fun.
i should be getting the 2000 sentra in about a month if not sooner. so i'll let you know how it works out.


----------

